# Myanmar/Cyclone Nargis



## NaphtaliPress (May 13, 2008)

This blog has a brief update on what has happed to some folks and churches in Myanmar in the cyclone and gives ways to help.
Full Bible Update


----------



## Raj (Jun 3, 2008)

I also have two friends there and have been affected.

Praying for God's comfort and providence for the concerned.

thank you for these update.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 4, 2008)

praying. This is an aweful situation.


----------

